# Problems with my RCA TV



## casskid (Mar 22, 2009)

This is my first time on this forum so be gentle. About 3 years ago i bought a RCA HDTV out of box from Best Buy, and it didnt come with a manual. Its 36 inches has component inputs in the back and S cable inputs on the side, goes up to 1080i, has a built in digital tuner and is silver. Because I dont have a manual I dont have the exact model and it doesnt say anything on the outside of the tv except for RCA, HDTV, and TruFlat. So my problem is that last week the brightness and the sharpness of the picture both seemed to be greatly reduced. It had that weird look that a lot of older tube tvs had when they ran there course and the colors were distorted. It wasnt just a problem say my dvd player or digital tuner as no matter what input was selected the picture was off. All that happened was one day I was flipping the channel and the picture took an extra amount of time to come on and then when it appeared all the color was off. Any help would be appreciated as what happened and how much itll cost to fix it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

So basically you have a tube tv that is failing. Other then resetting the TV back to factory specs there isn't anything you can do. You'll have to enlist the help of a quailified TV repair man.


----------



## casskid (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok thanks I was hoping it was something easy (and free) but I'll go check it out.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

Im having TV problems to but if your tv has this problem that mine has your out of luck

Vertical amp chip needs re soldering.--- very common !

Vertical amp chip has failed and needs replacing !

Failure of electrolytic capacitors in vert circuit

Failure of resisters that supply volts to the vertical circuit

this means 400$ of work


----------

